# S/H algae problem



## robert (Nov 4, 2006)

In the past I've tried S/H with the clear pots, but eventually green algae covers the inside of the pots. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Robert. Welcome to the forum.
This topic has been discussed quite a bit. The easiest way for you to see what's been said and if it is of any help is to do a search:
After you log in, you will see several words in a gray bar across the top of the page. Click on the word "Search" and enter in the word "algae" in the drop-down box. You will see a dozen or so threads you can peruse to see if they are of assistance.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

With my s/h pots that face the sun directly, i cover up the side exposed to direct sunlight with opaque paper. the algea eventually dies off and leaves nasty brown residue on the pots. aesthetically unpleasing but it keeps the algea away and i dont have to keep watering with a physan solution every so often.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 5, 2006)

Meh. Algae doesn't bother me.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 5, 2006)

I have alot of algae growth, but I try to ignore it. I have heard that to prevent it from growing you can add a couple of drops of Physan 20 to the water, every time you water, from as soon as you pot the plant to the time it dies. That's too much work for me. You can also use dark pots to cover the outside of the clear ones to prevent light from reaching the algae.

Like I said, I just ignore it. If centipedes and roly-poly's don't harm roots, algae shouldn't either.


----------



## robert (Nov 5, 2006)

OK. Thanks. I didn't see the search menu. I may try S/H again when I have a plant not doing well in another medium.


----------



## Cinderella (Nov 6, 2006)

I have heard of people putting aluminum foil around the s/h pots or spray painting them black. I personally don't do either of these because I like to see the water level easily. So I live with it. They say the algae does not smell but I think it does.


----------



## johnndc (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm starting to be won over by the "algae is a good sign" school of thought. Some of my best plants have algae. Well, you know what I mean


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi guys
I know this is not the correct site but I am new in the group and can not to post my pictures. Could anybody explain me, please, how to do it?


----------

